# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Embedding Fonts in LibreOffice/OpenOffice

## teejay17

I'm just wondering if it's possible to embed fonts in a file, like one can do in Office 2007/2010? 
If so, how? If not, why?

----------


## Hagar Delest

See [Issue] Embedded Fonts and add a comment and/or vote for the issue (20370), it has been reopened.

----------


## teejay17

> See [Issue] Embedded Fonts and add a comment and/or vote for the issue (20370), it has been reopened.


In the meantime, if I save whatever I am working on as a PDF in LibreOffice, will the fonts in use be viable, as intended, on the recipient's end? I am using open-source fonts, and I want to know if the fonts in use will transfer to a machine without them?

----------


## Hagar Delest

Fonts are embedded in the PDF file but it cannot be edited.

----------


## teejay17

> Fonts are embedded in the PDF file but it cannot be edited.


That's okay. As long as the document looks the way I intend it to be after it is emailed or printed, etc., I will be happy. 
Boy, I sure do hope the ability to embed fonts will come to Libre Office some day ...

----------


## EmmaSystem76chick

I found a site called urbanfont.com that has every font you could think of. I installed a handful of them yesterday and it installed the font into all the applications that, including GIMP. As a new Ubuntu user, I was pleasantly surprised at the one-click install to all applications. I didn't have to restart or know any technical stuff to spice up my font. I recently transitioned from Windows and installing fonts from the same site was a lot more than a one-click process using the same source for the fonts. I'm excited to get to work with these applications (all new to me!)

----------


## teejay17

> I found a site called urbanfont.com that has every font you could think of. I installed a handful of them yesterday and it installed the font into all the applications that, including GIMP. As a new Ubuntu user, I was pleasantly surprised at the one-click install to all applications. I didn't have to restart or know any technical stuff to spice up my font. I recently transitioned from Windows and installing fonts from the same site was a lot more than a one-click process using the same source for the fonts. I'm excited to get to work with these applications (all new to me!)


Installing fonts isn't the issue (that's one-click easy). The problem with LibreOffice is it doesn't let you "embed" the font in a document like Word does. What this means is that if you install a font from a site, like the one you suggest, it will work on your own PC no problem, but as soon as you transfer the file to another PC that does not have the font installed, presto-amazo, your document looks like hell because a substitute font has been used instead. 
With Word, you can save the font within the document. LibreOffice, unfortunately, does not have this option.

----------


## dschaller

I find the lack of font embedding to be a real problem in presentations when I need to transfer from one LibreOffice/OpenOffice machine to another. (Where making a PDF is not a solution.)

I understand there are legal issues with distributing/embedding certain fonts. That's fine. I don't need to use those fonts.

I also understand that Microsoft uses a certain technology to embed fonts and that technology cannot copied. But I'm not interested in creating a Microsoft presentation to play on Impress (or vice versa). I'm interested in an Impress presentation being able to display correctly on multiple machines also using Impress. Is this sort of functionality particularly difficult to implement? It doesn't seem it would be, but I don't really know.

----------


## teejay17

> I find the lack of font embedding to be a real problem in presentations when I need to transfer from one LibreOffice/OpenOffice machine to another. (Where making a PDF is not a solution.)
> 
> I understand there are legal issues with distributing/embedding certain fonts. That's fine. I don't need to use those fonts.
> 
> I also understand that Microsoft uses a certain technology to embed fonts and that technology cannot copied. But I'm not interested in creating a Microsoft presentation to play on Impress (or vice versa). I'm interested in an Impress presentation being able to display correctly on multiple machines also using Impress. Is this sort of functionality particularly difficult to implement? It doesn't seem it would be, but I don't really know.


I wonder if it would be possible to implement Web Fonts into LibreOffice documents somehow, like websites are now able to do? 
I'm not a developer, so wouldn't have a clue if this _is_ possible, but ideas have to come from somewhere ...

----------


## Wroger

While I really DO like Libreoffice.. the lack of font embedding cuts it out of being able to transfer all my work out of dead and dying formats or the use of proprietary software from companies who I regards as scumbags.
 Any product I create via Libre Office be it document, artwork, engineering drawings or presentations etc., done in LO with your own font sets, cannot be transferred via dual booting between Linux or Windows, or it cannot be transferred to a different machine - from home to work or vis versa, and one cannot transfer the work to an independent third party such as peer review, or be sent to the printers, and the product cannot be archived and reopened on a different computer - because ANY work done ON a specific computer with ones own specific font sets, will be completely lost - because the original fonts, on the original machine, are not embedded in the documents produced on that machine.
 QED - it's an Epic Failure.
 With Open Office and the blooming fork, Libre Office, people have been raising these issues for 20 years, and for 20 years the committees, forum administrators, bugzilla forums, have ALL ignored and shut down any discussion or progress towards making font embedding the defacto or default setting.
 While Microsoft, Word Perfect, Adobe and even really obscure office programs such as Abi office, etc., etc., etc. - they ALL have font embedding.
 So the Open Office and Libre Office products and the committees that all drive these programs - have an epic failure on their hands and they are doing NOTHING to address it.
 Have a read up on this topic via the article....
http://****ubuntu.blogspot.com.au/20...embedding.html

----------

